# New arrivals!!!



## JP4 (Oct 16, 2010)

From left to right : 
English rose, Cinnamom, Chocolate cake, Calendula milk & honey


----------



## cwarren (Oct 16, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE !!!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the shape of those.
Fabulous colours too.


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 16, 2010)

well done.  very nice complete package.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2010)

They're very elegant looking. They look like something you'd find in a boutique.


----------



## albo (Oct 16, 2010)

great looking soap... and so well presented!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic presentation. Well done.  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are amazing!  Well done!


----------



## ToniD (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet!   Does the cinnamon stick go all the way through?  The roses are adorable.   I like the shape too.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 16, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 16, 2010)

wow really pretty


----------



## dubnica (Oct 17, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the shape.  They look great!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 18, 2010)

Simply lovely!


----------



## American Valkyrie (Oct 18, 2010)

Very impressive.  I'm trying to get an idea of the size... about how many ounces are they?  In the pictures they look huge.


----------



## doin_me (Oct 19, 2010)

love it


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## sygrid (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to know the size too, they look great.  Really nice labeling.


----------



## JP4 (Oct 20, 2010)

*size & weight*

Well, they are not so big...they are 4x4x5 cm and weight arond 80 grams.
They look a lot bigger on the photos.
Oh, and the cinammom stick doesn´t go all the way, it is only about one cm long.
Thanks everybody.
Oh, by the way, some time ago I experimented with some M&P over the CP soap and it sticked fast. Still holding even after many times of being used...


----------



## Bnky (Oct 20, 2010)

They all look wonderful...Good enough to eat .


----------

